# "Cheap" sparring tactics



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 30, 2007)

A few students from my do jang went to a tournament (I believe up in Erie, PA) last weekend, and came home a bit disgruntled, as I found out last night (I suspect the rules were light contact). Apparently, when it came to sparring those of another school (Japanese, I think it was), what happened was that the opponent did practically nothing but raise his/her forward arm and aim a fist to the head, which is not only ridiculous from a self-defense standpoint but caused more damage to the attacker than the attacked (several had to go to the hospital with a broken arm or hand). 

What makes it worse, though, is that the students from my school reacted to an open opponent with a punch to the gut, yet lost the point even when they landed first because their attack wasn't as visible as the overhead strike. Eventually, they said, a lot of matches devolved into series of overhead strikes making both combatants look bad in the process. (It may also be worth noting that the judges weren't wearing TSD uniforms)

My sa bom nim suggested two things in this situation: (1) counter with a backfist to the side of the head, which the judges will see and is likely to be faster anyway, or (2) back kick/back wheel kick/side kick, making sure to lean slightly into it so that the opponent's strike wouldn't land anyway.

Anyone else seen cheap tactics like this? I'm not a big sparrer (I like to keep all my body parts intact), but this was ridiculous to hear, especially from  a tournament.


----------



## zDom (Jan 30, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Anyone else seen cheap tactics like this? I'm not a big sparrer (I like to keep all my body parts intact), but this was ridiculous to hear, especially from  a tournament.



Yep. Some people really do care more about a silly plastic trophy than quality martial arts.

Some of the local point-style specialists have a particularly dangerous tactic: they spar with a stance that shows more of their back than their front to the opponent and will fully turn their back to avoid getting hit by techniques.

While most reputable tournaments' rules don't allow purposely turning your back to an opponent (other than while doing a spinning technique), many officials forget about this rule and they get away with it.

:shrug:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 30, 2007)

Wait, so attacks to the back don't count? That's ridiculous. 

My response to someone who did that would be to kick around his back and hit his chest with the ball of my foot. But that's just me...

My response to someone who came at me high, as I described, would be to high block and punch to anywhere that would count for il kyock pil sal...heh...if it were a tournament that allowed throws, I'd turn the high block into a throw and take the opponent to the mat. I highly doubt they'd expect that, and if they have to resort to cheap tactics my bet is they'd fall for it anyway.


----------



## zDom (Jan 31, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Wait, so attacks to the back don't count? That's ridiculous.
> 
> My response to someone who did that would be to kick around his back and hit his chest with the ball of my foot. But that's just me...



Way back when during a match in the brown belt division, I had a feller scooting out of the ring turning his back at me, using this tactic. So I followed him and threw a roundhouse at his noggin just as he looked back over his shoulder.

It hit him right in the mouth.

He proceeded to squeeze his lip until he was able to produce a drop of blood so he could get a disqualification or minus point. 

I forgot which it ended up being.

Heck, just this past weekend I was in a match with a guy trying to use this same tactic. I aimed a reverse punch right at the seam running down the side of his uniform - he turned a bit more and it ended up hitting him just above the kidney.

Too bad for him, the center ref didn't even warn me for "hitting the back." (I think he saw what was going on...)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 31, 2007)

One of the best cheap sparring tactics I know of, is is to knock on your own cup with your knuckles when kicking near an opponents groin. The judge will swear to the victim he saw the kick land... fun for the whole family.
Sean


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 31, 2007)

zDom said:


> Way back when during a match in the brown belt division, I had a feller scooting out of the ring turning his back at me, using this tactic. So I followed him and threw a roundhouse at his noggin just as he looked back over his shoulder.
> 
> It hit him right in the mouth.
> 
> ...



That's mega-cheap.

Another thing I heard from that tournament is that, according to the judges, if you were to step out of the ring, you'd lose a point, yet forcing the opponent to back out of the ring didn't score you a point. 

I guess it all depends on the judges.


----------

